# Each Muscle Group Hit 2 Times Per Week



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2006)

How do people go about doing this without working out 6-7 times per week?

i'm thinking legs once per week, with two push and pull days with different excercises on each of those days.

something like: 

pull/push/legs/pull/push/off/off or pull/push/legs/off/pull/push/off


----------



## GFR (Feb 8, 2006)

I like to do each muscle once a week and then the next week 2x....and so on.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I like to do each muscle once a week and then the next week 2x....and so on.



so by week four you'll be hitting each muscle group four times per week?  im just playing around, but i don't quite understand what you mean.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 8, 2006)

Upper body and lower body, each done twice a week.  4 days.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2006)

what are you thinking about doing that?


----------



## GFR (Feb 8, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> so by week four you'll be hitting each muscle group four times per week? im just playing around, but i don't quite understand what you mean.


No, once a week first week then 2x a week the next week, then back to 1x a week......repeat


----------



## FenderBender (Feb 8, 2006)

When I do 2X I hit: 

mon  chest and back
tue   quads hams calf
wen  delts traps arms

repeat with sunday off.    you need to lower your volume cause you just don't have the recovery time and its easy to overtrain.

Better still I do a four day split keeping the above the same and adding a  core cardio day on thurs.....then friday back to chest and back,  taking off day 8.


----------



## FenderBender (Feb 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No, once a week first week then 2x a week the next week, then back to 1x a week......repeat




Foreman, were you  like me and used up the whole bottle of shampoo with wash rinse repeat???????   

Boy I felt dumb!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No, once a week first week then 2x a week the next week, then back to 1x a week......repeat



i see.  thanks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 8, 2006)

why would you want to workout 6-7 times a week?

I know you can probably do a specific routine that will give your muscles some rest but still, you shouldn't be training no more than 5 times a week unless you are planning on decreasing your volume and intensity.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are you thinking about doing that?



it had crossed my mind. i'm always looking to explore into new training priciples and ideas.  i'd especially like to be experienced with a variety of training protocols next year now that i got into the excercise science and health school at IU.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Feb 8, 2006)

Whats push-pull?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> why would you want to workout 6-7 times a week?
> 
> I know you can probably do a specific routine that will give your muscles some rest but still, you shouldn't be training no more than 5 times a week unless you are planning on decreasing your volume and intensity.



i would never train 6-7 times per week, that wasn't what i was saying.  infact, currently, i am training only slightly over an hour per week.

i was just curious, i guess.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 8, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i would never train 6-7 times per week, that wasn't what i was saying.  infact, currently, i am training only slightly over an hour per week.
> 
> i was just curious, i guess.



oh my bad, i read it wrong. Woops.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 8, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:
			
		

> Whats push-pull?



It refers to movements during which you either push or pull.

Push: bench press

Pull: deadlift, row

Just a couple examples.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> it had crossed my mind. i'm always looking to explore into new training priciples and ideas.  i'd especially like to be experienced with a variety of training protocols next year now that i got into the excercise science and health school at IU.




yea, but this is just a training split.

Different protocols would be like.....undulating periodization, plyometric training, conjugate method, agility training.

Protocols are the methods that take place with in the training split.

If I were you I would try and come up with different programing techniques to try.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2006)

Upper body twice per week and lower body twice per week.  I include core work with the lower body as much of it is involved in various hip and spinal articulations.

You could also do a full body workout twice per week, or do a full body, upper body, and lower body workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, but this is just a training split.
> 
> Different protocols would be like.....undulating periodization, plyometric training, conjugate method, agility training.
> 
> ...



a pm will be coming your way shortly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Upper body twice per week and lower body twice per week.  I include core work with the lower body as much of it is involved in various hip and spinal articulations.
> 
> You could also do a full body workout twice per week, or do a full body, upper body, and lower body workout.



my HIT leg workout is phenominal; every week i've gotten stronger, my legs are as big as they were when i was 180 and im now a far too lean 165.  if i do make some sort of a switch, my leg day will stay the same for obvious reasons.

with that being said, there is no way i could do that twice per week, nor would i want to when im seeing the results im seeing doing it once per week.

would you recommend something like my entire upper body on sunday, entire lower body on monday, rest on tuesday, and then a push day on wednesday, and a pull day on thursday?  would something along those lines work?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> my HIT leg workout is phenominal; every week i've gotten stronger, my legs are as big as they were when i was 180 and im now a far too lean 165.  if i do make some sort of a switch, my leg day will stay the same for obvious reasons.
> 
> with that being said, there is no way i could do that twice per week, nor would i want to when im seeing the results im seeing doing it once per week.
> 
> would you recommend something like my entire upper body on sunday, entire lower body on monday, rest on tuesday, and then a push day on wednesday, and a pull day on thursday?  would something along those lines work?



Not really.  I wouldn't recommend working your upper body 3 days per week and lower body 1 day per week; something that a Hell of a lot of trainees do. 

Also, I definitely suggest trying to work your legs twice per week or more.  The worst that happens is you won't gain, but I highly doubt that.  Your muscles aren't going to atrophy by using a higher frequency routine.  Generally, strength applications call for training more frequently.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing.....so I came up with this.

I do a full body low rep workout on Wednesday, an upper body (10-12 rep) workout on Friday and a lower body (10-15 rep) workout on Saturday or Sunday.     I've been doing it for about 4 weeks and have seen some good strength and size gains.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing.....so I came up with this.
> 
> I do a full body low rep workout on Wednesday, an upper body (10-12 rep) workout on Friday and a lower body (10-15 rep) workout on Saturday or Sunday.     I've been doing it for about 4 weeks and have seen some good strength and size gains.



Another good split.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Not really.  I wouldn't recommend working your upper body 3 days per week and lower body 1 day per week; something that a Hell of a lot of trainees do.
> 
> Also, I definitely suggest trying to work your legs twice per week or more.  The worst that happens is you won't gain, but I highly doubt that.  Your muscles aren't going to atrophy by using a higher frequency routine.  Generally, strength applications call for training more frequently.



well why im not falling into the "hell of a lot of trainees do" too group is because my leg day is by far and away the most intense workout i've ever done, every single week.  if im able to give my all, i pretty much am not able to do two leg workouts in a week.

with that being said, i understand what your saying, but it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me why it's unacceptable.

basically, the reason for exploring this in the first place is because while i am bulking, i want to be working out more.  one of the problems i had this summer was that because of the lack of excercise, i gained more fat than i probably would have liked to.  so instead of doing the HIT throughout this bulk, i'd do something along the lines of what p-funk had done in the past for my upper body, and continue the HIT for the lower body.

i think it would also be interesting to see just how effective the HIT is for me.  if my legs never plateau, and my upper body does, i can pretty much say with certainty that High Intensity Training is one of the most, if not the most effective style of training around for me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing.....so I came up with this.
> 
> I do a full body low rep workout on Wednesday, an upper body (10-12 rep) workout on Friday and a lower body (10-15 rep) workout on Saturday or Sunday.     I've been doing it for about 4 weeks and have seen some good strength and size gains.



another interesting one, although at the moment im looking to be in the gym more than three times per week.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2006)

upper
lower
off
upper
lower
off
off
repeat


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2006)

If you want to stave off additional fat gains, then just do cardio on all of your days off.  People overdo the whole cardio limits muscle gains thing.  You have to be doing a Hell of a lot of cardio from my experience for it to make an impact.  Better yet, just pay closer attention to your diet and make smaller increases in caloric intake.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's another workout with some sample exercises....

Day 1
UPPER #1 (Horizontal Push and Pull)
HS Incline Bench
Dip 
Fly
CG Press

DB Row
T-Bar Row
Cable Row
Reverse Fly

Day 2
LOWER #1 (Quad Dominated)
Squat
Lunge
Extention
Press
Bosu Ball Squat
Toe Squat

Day 3 OFF

Day 4
UPPER #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)
MP Press
Front/side Raise
Upright Row
Shrug

Pullup
Chinup
Supinate Grip Pullup

Day 5
LOWER #2 (Hip Dominated)
Sumo Style Deads
SLDL
Deadlift
Leg Curl
Swiss Ball Ham Curl

Day 6 and 7 OFF


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Here's another workout with some sample exercises....
> 
> Day 1
> UPPER #1 (Horizontal Push and Pull)
> ...


 
YOu beat me to it, I was gonna post this routine...I am currently doing this split, different exercises, but the same general idea.  I like it, you get to hit bodyparts twice a week and still have the weekends off  

So far, so good


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba or rangers97

could you explain to me what the following are

HS Incline bench (what does HS stand for?)
MP Press

Also, are all the exercises you listed for that day expected to be performed or are they just some suggestions for us to pick out what we want? It seems like too much in one entire workout.


----------



## rangers97 (Feb 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> yellowmoomba or rangers97
> 
> could you explain to me what the following are
> 
> ...


 
HS stands for hammer strength I believe, the plate loaded "machines" at some gym.  MP stands for military press.

That is a template to work from.  For example, in my routine, on my upper body horizontal day, I do incline bench press, barbell rows, close grip bench press, t-bar rows, and EZ bar curls.  Basically it's taking a few exercises from each of the "planes" and using them.  But since you are alternating push and pull movements in the same workout, it can be quite demanding, so yes, a low volume of exercises would be best


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 10, 2006)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> HS stands for hammer strength I believe, the plate loaded "machines" at some gym.  MP stands for military press.
> 
> That is a template to work from.  For example, in my routine, on my upper body horizontal day, I do incline bench press, barbell rows, close grip bench press, t-bar rows, and EZ bar curls.  Basically it's taking a few exercises from each of the "planes" and using them.  But since you are alternating push and pull movements in the same workout, it can be quite demanding, so yes, a low volume of exercises would be best



Definitely a good setup.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> yellowmoomba or rangers97
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, are all the exercises you listed for that day expected to be performed or are they just some suggestions for us to pick out what we want? It seems like too much in one entire workout.



Those are just suggestions....I prefer to do 2 sets per exercise....I usually do a total of 10-12 sets per workout so that would amount to 5 or 6 exercises.

Rangers has the right idea


----------



## Mudge (Feb 10, 2006)

Chest/Triceps/Delts/Abs/Quads/Hams

Back/Hams/Calves


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 10, 2006)

This is interesting...

How would you know if you're overtraining or not on a routine where you work each bodypart 2x per week?  There must be some volume or other restrictions.  I mean you couldnt go hit chest and tri's twice a week doing 15 sets per workout could you?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Here's another workout with some sample exercises....
> 
> Day 1
> UPPER #1 (Horizontal Push and Pull)
> ...



interesting set-up is right.  the only problem i have here is that i dont think i'd be able to work my back on day four and then my legs on day five doing deads and sldl's.  thats just too much for me.

thanks, my friend.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Chest/Triceps/Delts/Abs/Quads/Hams
> 
> Back/Hams/Calves



this is something im seriously weighing.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 10, 2006)

You can even do something like this
Mon upper
Wed Lower
Fri upper
Mon lower
Wed upper
Fri lower. 
You can the modify the set up that yellowmoomba has to make this program work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> interesting set-up is right.  the only problem i have here is that i dont think i'd be able to work my back on day four and then my legs on day five doing deads and sldl's.  thats just too much for me.
> 
> thanks, my friend.



Your welcome     ....  If you are worried about that you could take a day off in between your second back day and leg day ....

Day 1
UPPER #1 (Horizontal Push and Pull)

Day 2
LOWER #1 (Quad Dominated)

Day 3 OFF

Day 4
UPPER #2 (Vertical Push and Pull)

Day 5 OFF

Day 6 
LOWER #2 (Hip Dominated)

Day 7 OFF

...Everyone is different.....So just see what works for you ...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> This is interesting...
> 
> How would you know if you're overtraining or not on a routine where you work each bodypart 2x per week?  There must be some volume or other restrictions.  I mean you couldnt go hit chest and tri's twice a week doing 15 sets per workout could you?



You would know if you experience symptoms of overtraining.  You basically cut the volume in half and do the same total throughout the week.  Read my write-ups on designing routines.


----------

